# Review of the Nikon D750 on DPreview.com



## xps (Dec 20, 2014)

Review of the Nikon D750 on DPreview.com 

90% Score.... Highest I have seen there

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d750


----------



## JohanCruyff (Dec 20, 2014)

Judging from Amazon.com, it's the best seller among full frame DSLR.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/photo/3017941
Amazon.de confirms, while at Amazon.jp and Amazon.co.uk the best seller FF is still the Canon 6D.




Let's hope that this inspires Canon.


----------



## Drum (Dec 21, 2014)

I do think that the D750 is an impressive camera, however I did laugh when I read in the conclusion (direct quote by the way)
"The EOS 5D III is a nice enough camera, but its sensor and AF systems are behind the times,"
Not going into the sensor at all the bit about the af system is a ridiculous statement the AF specs of the mkiii are still superior 3 years after its release. The most balanced (IMO) comparison between the 5Diii and D750 was from Michael the maven. It doesn't matter to me anyway I've had my mkiii for 15 months and I love it. my next camera will be the next gen Canon whenever it is. I am glad however that after 15 months I still have a current generation Camera I would have been upset if it had been upgraded already (like a nikon!!!}


----------



## meywd (Dec 23, 2014)

a small issue with the D750

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LynWn0DvdO0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 23, 2014)

meywd said:


> a small issue with the D750
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LynWn0DvdO0&feature=youtu.be


Nikon users will have to wait for a D760 to be released in 2015.

Judging by past problems with
SB900 (fixed in SB910),
D600 (fixed in D610),
D800 (fixed in D810)
Nikon will deny the existence of the problem, and quietly fix it in a future model.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 23, 2014)

Drum said:


> I do think that the D750 is an impressive camera, however I did laugh when I read in the conclusion (direct quote by the way)
> "The EOS 5D III is a nice enough camera, but its sensor and AF systems are behind the times,"
> Not going into the sensor at all the bit about the af system is a ridiculous statement the AF specs of the mkiii are still superior 3 years after its release. The most balanced (IMO) comparison between the 5Diii and D750 was from Michael the maven. It doesn't matter to me anyway I've had my mkiii for 15 months and I love it. my next camera will be the next gen Canon whenever it is. I am glad however that after 15 months I still have a current generation Camera I would have been upset if it had been upgraded already (like a nikon!!!}


There are a number of cameras now which use an RGB metering sensor which feeds data into the AF tracking system. (All Nikon's high-end bodies as well as Canon's 1D-X and 7D-II) So in that sense the AF system is no longer cutting-edge, but it is far from what I would call "behind the times." In terms of the imaging sensor yes, it is behind the times.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 23, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> There are a number of cameras now which use an RGB metering sensor which feeds data into the AF tracking system. (All Nikon's high-end bodies as well as Canon's 1D-X and 7D-II) So in that sense the AF system is no longer cutting-edge, but it is far from what I would call "behind the times." In terms of the imaging sensor yes, it is behind the times.



Agreed, and if Nikon really has caught up with it (not convinced) then I wonder if Nikon fora are overrun with people complaining that a new Nikon has only just caught up with something Canon have had all this time . . .


----------

